# anyone use the dexcom CGM?



## bev (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,

Does anyone on here use dexcom sensors?I just inserted Alex's first dexcom and wasnt impressed. I found it difficult to put the transmitter in (the wider end) as couldnt get the right angle to put the clips over it. Does anyone have any tips for this? I think we are just so used to using the enlites that this just feels different rather than not being a good system. We are hoping for better accuracy than we have been getting with the enlitesBev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 2, 2014)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone on here use dexcom sensors?I just inserted Alex's first dexcom and wasnt impressed. I found it difficult to put the transmitter in (the wider end) as couldnt get the right angle to put the clips over it. Does anyone have any tips for this? I think we are just so used to using the enlites that this just feels different rather than not being a good system. We are hoping for better accuracy than we have been getting with the enlitesBev



Hi Bev hope to have it in the next couple of weeks.
Have been told it's the most reliable system going. If you have a problem ring the supplier for advice. Did you buy the kit from advanced T? If so John is very good with advice and help.
When you need more sensors just make sure you have a letter from your team to say ok for you to use and purchase the sensors from Animas as you can buy 4 sensors for about £189. Every penny counts


----------



## bev (Mar 2, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Bev hope to have it in the next couple of weeks.
> Have been told it's the most reliable system going. If you have a problem ring the supplier for advice. Did you buy the kit from advanced T? If so John is very good with advice and help.
> When you need more sensors just make sure you have a letter from your team to say ok for you to use and purchase the sensors from Animas as you can buy 4 sensors for about £189. Every penny counts



Hi Sue,

Exciting!We will have to compare notes! Are you doing the two week trial first before you have more or are you having full-time sensors from your team? I didnt realise I would need a letter so will get onto that thanks. I watched a tutorial on youtube from someone called Danica I think and it was really good but she made it look really easy! Hopefully we will get used to it soon and see better accuracy. It will be interesting to see what you think tooBev

p.s. Yes got it from John who was really helpful. So can you buy the sensors off him?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi Bev, yes John sells sensors as well but his are a lot more expensive.
I was offered the free sensors by my rep then he recanted on the offer. so s*d him. I have the vibe pump so haven't got the full kit to buy.
With John you don't need a letter and neither will you from animas if you are funded for the sensors.
I don't have a team so what I do and achieve is off my own back. Well saying that I have a fantastic GP who I can't fault.

It prob is easy once you have forgotten how you had to use your previous sensors. Like everything it's easy once you know how. All things new are a steep learning curb.


----------



## bev (Mar 2, 2014)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Bev, yes John sells sensors as well but his are a lot more expensive.
> I was offered the free sensors by my rep then he recanted on the offer. so s*d him. I have the vibe pump so haven't got the full kit to buy.
> With John you don't need a letter and neither will you from animas if you are funded for the sensors.
> I don't have a team so what I do and achieve is off my own back. Well saying that I have a fantastic GP who I can't fault.
> ...



Hi Sue,

I asked on the CWD list and it seems you only need a letter if over 18 as they arent licenced for under 18 so we couldnt order them from Animas anyway. It seems unfair that there is such a difference in price but am told this might change on 1st April but dont know much about that. Are you planning to use full time or just now and again?Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 2, 2014)

bev said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> I asked on the CWD list and it seems you only need a letter if over 18 as they arent licenced for under 18 so we couldnt order them from Animas anyway. It seems unfair that there is such a difference in price but am told this might change on 1st April but dont know much about that. Are you planning to use full time or just now and again?Bev



Hi Bev, not to sure how often I can use them does depend on how long I can get one to last for, some peeps use one sensor for 3 weeks and more. If that's the case then it will be full time.
That's a bummer re the sensors but if your team support the use of them can not see why animas wont supply them.

I do suspect Animas are being a tad norty as they seem to be running at a loss on the sensors with the sole intent of making the other business unviable. I have no proof of this it's just my take on the matter.
John was given sole rights to sell the dexcom in the UK so not sure how it works now.
I do seem to remember seeing something on the net regarding the G4 sensors being approved for paediatric use so maybe that's the news.


----------



## Spike (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi. Yes I have the Dexcom G4. I used it for a few months last year but then could not afford to keep going at 65 quid a week. I've just started on the Animas Vibe so I have started using the sensors again. I agree it is a little tricky to get the transmitter in and out of the disposable sensor each time you change it. Inserting the sensor into the skin is also something I've gotten out of the hang of and it seems awkward and slightly painful compared to how easy it is to insert an infusion set. 

In general though I am loving the combination of the Animas Vibe plus the G4 sensor. The G4 has always been pretty reliable for me in terms of accuracy. I think the device learns over time and gets more closely matched to the person. It seems also to get better each day you wear the same sensor, so it's a shame when you have to discard them. It seems to be reasonable to go about ten days on a sensor, which means you need to do a Start/Stop cycle in the middle at some point (and a few hours 'blind' while it recalibrates). 

On pricing I am paying 257.50 including next day delivery, per 4 sensors, from Advanced Therapeutics. I think John and Amanda are great. So it that price a "loss leader" price then?


----------



## Spike (Mar 18, 2014)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone on here use dexcom sensors?I just inserted Alex's first dexcom and wasnt impressed. I found it difficult to put the transmitter in (the wider end) as couldnt get the right angle to put the clips over it. Does anyone have any tips for this? I think we are just so used to using the enlites that this just feels different rather than not being a good system. We are hoping for better accuracy than we have been getting with the enlitesBev



One tip that was given to me is to use the little 1,.5cm-long clear plastic doohicky that comes with each sensor that can be used to prise the 'wings' open on the sensor to allow the transmitter to fit in. However I find you can just use your fingernails to open these wings slightly and then push the transmitter in. Then, do push down hard on both sides (towards your skin) and make sure you get a strong 'click' on both sides (or both at once). Of course as it is on your tummy (or your son's) it's difficult to push really hard. The most important thing is to make sure the transmitter is going in the right way round. They could make this easier. But the slimmer end just pushes in and it's the wider, fatter end that you need to 'click' in to the 'wings'. I often turn the transmitter sideways on just to visually check that the little dots on the bottom of the transmitter line up with the little dots on the top of the sensor. 

You can also use the same little doohicky to remove the transmitter from the sensor. My biggest fear is throwing the transmitter out with the sensor - I did that this morning and had to rummage around in the bin to get it back. 

Another tip - for long term use the adhesive does not hold. The adhesive on the Vibe infusion sets are way better (though of course the sensor/transmitter is a lot bigger and heavier). I find a strip of micropore tape on either side of the sensor holds it in place. Other people say to put a vapour permeable dressing over the whole sensor. I found this gets messy though it does perhaps keep the water off in the shower. The sensor adhesive does noticeably weaken when it gets wet - again unlike the infusion set adhesive. 

In my experience of trying to run the sensors for more than the standard week, the most common reason for failure was the sensor falling off due to weakened adhesive. So far I have yet to get much further than ten days off one sensor. You also have to watch out once you get beyond the 7 days. A point will come when the readings start to get erratic, so you must be sure to do your 4x day fingerstick tests (or more), and change the sensor as soon as it starts reading wildly.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 18, 2014)

I started the dexcom this morning. Did try last night but sensor failed so went to bed in a sulk and put in another one this morning. So far so good


----------



## Redkite (Mar 18, 2014)

Interesting thread.  My son uses enlites occasionally but I am interested to find out more about the dexcom as users seem to find it more accurate.  Spike, I love the word "doohicky" - never come across this before, what part of the country/world are you from?  I'm assuming it means a thingamajig or an oojyflip?!!


----------



## PoppyMac07 (Mar 28, 2014)

Spike said:


> One tip that was given to me is to use the little 1,.5cm-long clear plastic doohicky that comes with each sensor that can be used to prise the 'wings' open on the sensor to allow the transmitter to fit in. However I find you can just use your fingernails to open these wings slightly and then push the transmitter in.
> 
> You can also use the same little doohicky to remove the transmitter from the sensor. My biggest fear is throwing the transmitter out with the sensor - I did that this morning and had to rummage around in the bin to get it back.
> 
> ...




Spike - you've taken the words out of my mouth!! 
I use the little plastic 'doohicky' thing to put the transmitter in and to take it out again, and I don't find it too bad. Although, I don't currently use a pump, so I have nothing to compare it to really. It gets easier the more you do it I suppose.

I actually ended up throwing my first transmitter in the bin  when I discarded the adhesive.... surprisingly easily done. At least you realised - unfortunately I didn't remember until after the bins had gone out......... 

I also find the adhesive rubbish, and ended up ripping a sensor right out when getting undressed, although that was after 7 days had passed. I've heard that  Skin Tac can help, although I haven't tried this.

I find the G4 very good and generally very accurate too. How are you finding it now Bev?


----------



## bev (Mar 28, 2014)

PoppyMac07 said:


> Spike - you've taken the words out of my mouth!!
> I use the little plastic 'doohicky' thing to put the transmitter in and to take it out again, and I don't find it too bad. Although, I don't currently use a pump, so I have nothing to compare it to really. It gets easier the more you do it I suppose.
> 
> I actually ended up throwing my first transmitter in the bin  when I discarded the adhesive.... surprisingly easily done. At least you realised - unfortunately I didn't remember until after the bins had gone out.........
> ...



Hi Poppymac07,

We are finding them much better than enlites and my son actually looks at the graph more as its more teen-friendly than looking on the pump and he is actively testing more to make sure the sensor is accurate which is good. He is compliant anyway but its good that he seems to be taking more interest in sensors in generalBev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm on day 11 for my 1st sensor and it's still very accurate.
Skin tac works very well around the edges. It will be interesting to see how long it lasts 

I've used the sensor to enable me to make a significant change in one section of basal and the result has been a wow factor. Now I'm using the sensor to watch the domino effect that change had, so in conjunction with finger stick test I can work through the basal without to much aggravation.


----------

